# President Obama to Receive Honorary Green Beret, Induction into Regiment



## Marauder06 (May 5, 2013)

*Link Restored.*

No room in all of USASFC for a single course for enablers, but plenty of room for something like this.

Good job, SF.

/////

FORT BRAGG, NC – The White House Press Office announced today that President Obama will soon be inducted into the Special Forces Association and receive an honorary Green Beret.

Officials have said the honor will be bestowed in an upcoming September 11th ceremony at Fort Bragg.
The honorary beret comes in recognition of the President’s decisive role in covert operations throughout the world during his term — including the killing of Osama bin Laden last year in Pakistan, and his combat action in Afghanistan months ago.

Army Public Affairs has confirmed that Lieutenant General Charles Cleveland will personally present Obama with his beret and a specially engraved Fairbairn-Sykes combat knife.

The knife, traditionally used by elite soldiers world-wide since the beginning of the 20th century, will have the President’s name stamped on the blade, along with the names of deceased Special Forces Medal of Honor recipients Randall Shugart and Gary Gordon, immortalized in the novel and film _Black Hawk Down._

The presentation will be in a small but highly anticipated ceremony at the John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center.


----------



## RackMaster (May 5, 2013)

Congrats POTUS!


----------



## Confederate Son (May 5, 2013)

I have a suggestion for the "presentation" of the Fairbairn-Sykes but I'll keep it to myself as most of you have probably already thought it yourselves..


----------



## policemedic (May 5, 2013)

Nice one, sir.


----------



## fox1371 (May 5, 2013)

Fuck, I was getting angry...


----------



## Dame (May 5, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> Fuck. I was gettin angry....


I was well on my way to a full blown rant.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 5, 2013)

I'm in shock..


----------



## Muppet (May 6, 2013)

I don't see the big deal. Every other swinging dick poser out there already has one...Fuck, the POTUS is just another poser anyhow...:wall:

F.M.


----------



## 8654Maine (May 6, 2013)

I laughed at the rolling ticker for "Editor's Top Picks":
"Army Times:  Military Working Dogs Smarter than Junior Officers"


----------



## Crusader74 (May 6, 2013)

That's some surprise!


----------



## LibraryLady (May 6, 2013)

Niiice... no linky...

LL


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 7, 2013)

So you're applying for a job writing articles for Duffle Blog, Sir?


----------



## Marauder06 (May 8, 2013)

lol


----------



## Dame (May 8, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> So you're applying for a job writing articles for Duffle Blog, Sir?


Times are tough. He could do worse with a Master's degree from an Ivy League school.


----------



## 8654Maine (May 8, 2013)

Could you imagine the mis-information disseminated through the Duffel by an Intel officer?  That would be psy-ops big time.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 8, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> Could you imagine the *mis-information disseminated* through the Duffel by an Intel officer? *That would be psy-ops big time*.


 
Or, "just business as usual."  ;)


----------



## pardus (May 8, 2013)

I restored the link. It must have a link in all fairness. 















Haha WANKERS!


----------



## 8654Maine (May 8, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Or, "just business as usual." ;)


 
Just blew opsec.  Damn!


----------



## KwJ (May 26, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> *Link Restored.*
> 
> No room in all of USASFC for a single course for enablers, but plenty of room for something like this.
> 
> ...


 
Someone got setup looking for acceptance in the wrong place. Honor is out of the question.
From the folks who don't need recognition... A presidential award to the president.


----------



## Atlas (May 26, 2013)

If I don't make it through selection ill just become president later down the road..


----------

